# No Audio Output from REW



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Downloaded REW a couple of months back and just now got to messing with it. I connected my PC using HDMI. PC is a Toshiba Z30 laptop running Windows 7. Output device is a Denon X2000. Input device is a UMIK-1. Input and output devices are set to default in the Windows Sound menu. Playing a music video from the laptop shows on my TV and the sounds comes from all 5.1 channels out of the Denon. Connection seems to be OK. Using AUX HDMI input on the front of the Denon. Sound card is Realtek - came with this laptop.

Configured per the manual - everything seemed to go as expected. Mic measures the sound floor through REW with no problems (measured 45 dB, not too bad for a large open living room). Went to take an initial measurement using "Measure", set a sweep from 15 to 20kHz, left it at the default -12 dBFS, set the AVR's volume to -20 dB and hit "Start Measuring". It looked like it was working on-screen, but there was no sound coming from the speakers. Tried going back through all settings - all looks OK and in accordance with the instructions.

One thing that doesn't look quite right, and I'm not sure how to change/fix; in the Preferences screen on the Sound Card tab, for the Output pull-down I see only two choices: "1: HD Audio output 1"; and "2: HD Audio output 2". In some of the examples in the instructions, I see what appears to be selectable speakers, such as Output 1 (left front), output 2 (right front), etc. Not sure, but I think this may be the issue but again, I do not know how to fix this.

Any ideas? Have I provided enough to go by?

UPDATE - Works on my wife's 3-year old Samsung laptop, no problem. Issue seems to be limited to this Toshiba. Not sure what's up. (yeah, I know - easy fix - use your wife's laptop!) Other than that - got any ideas? It appears the set-up on my Toshiba laptop just doesn't see the speaker outputs - only the sound card (aka the Denon). The Samsung shows the outputs as "<sound card> 1.1" and <sound card 1.2" and so on up to "...1.8" Not sure why this should be the case as the physical HDMI connection works as expected - it's got to be something in the configuration - scratching my head...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Not all HDMI connections carry audio, it might be that the Tosh's HDMI output doesn't have audio support or it may support audio but not have a driver that exposes the audio channels to the Windows audio system. If it does support audio (e.g. you can play a movie from the Tosh and get audio over HDMI) there may be an updated driver that makes the audio outputs accessible.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok, so I reloaded all drivers and REW (updated my Realtek driver to the latest one) - restarted, plugged everything back in, and it's right where it was with the old drivers. No output from the multi-channels - only the 1 Denon output. I have a screen-shot showing the ASIO driver's pop-up as well as the Preferences pop-up with the output pull-down engaged - this shows what I see when looking for my outputs - I see several channels when using the other (Samsung) laptop, and only the two choices on the Toshiba. I cannot see the multi-channel outputs on this one.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any reason why you can’t use the laptop’s headphone output?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Any reason why you can’t use the laptop’s headphone output?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yea, until I figure out what's up with multi-channel out, I'll resort to the headphone jack method - thanks, Wayne. Good to have work-arounds when needed.

UPDATE - Works fine with headphone jack. L, R, Center (using PLXII) and both subs. Good enough to start learning how to do measurements.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The Intel Display Audio device isn't selected in your ASIO4All control panel view, I would have thought that was the driver for the HDMI audio. Realtek is usually the computer's on-board audio. Note that if you make changes in the deveices selected in the ASIO4All control panel it is best to close and reopen REW to make sure REW sees the changes properly.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

JohnM said:


> The Intel Display Audio device isn't selected in your ASIO4All control panel view, I would have thought that was the driver for the HDMI audio. Realtek is usually the computer's on-board audio. Note that if you make changes in the deveices selected in the ASIO4All control panel it is best to close and reopen REW to make sure REW sees the changes properly.


I wasn't able to get the HDMI Audio to show as it does in the REW manual. In the manual I see another selection above the ones I show in my screen shot - I can't get that one to show in the ASIO control panel. That's likely the problem, but how do I address that?

For now, the headphone jack workaround is doing the trick, but I'd still really like to figure this out so if anyone else ever runs into this issue, we've got a fix for them.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess you are referring to AustinJerry's guide on AVS? I would guess the "ATI HDMI Audio" shown in those images are the equivalent to your "Intel Display Audio", different display drivers will be named differently according to their manufacturer. Have you tried selecting that device to see what channels it has?


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

JohnM said:


> I guess you are referring to AustinJerry's guide on AVS? I would guess the "ATI HDMI Audio" shown in those images are the equivalent to your "Intel Display Audio", different display drivers will be named differently according to their manufacturer. Have you tried selecting that device to see what channels it has?


Yea, that is the manual I'm using. Oh, and you nailed it - I had the wrong audio source selected in the ASIO pop-up. I was assuming it was the Realtek driver. 

When I switched it to the Intel driver, I was able to see all 8 channels. It took a while to "see" it, but when I looked at how my Denon showed up in the Sound menu in Windows, it showed as the Intel Display Audio device, and not the Realtek device. 

Fixed, working perfectly, and thank you.


----------

